# found a box full of old maps



## RCO (Mar 4, 2018)

yesterday a relative dropped by and gave me this box , they found it at the dump or something along that line and though that I might want them . 

somewhat skeptical there'd be anything good in the box I took it and eventually started to look thru . 

its an odd mix of road maps , tourist maps , national geographic maps and topographical maps

there is road maps from all over Canada , united states and Europe , even one for Kenya but most of these appear to be worthless as there only from 80's or 90's 

the topographical maps are mostly for northern Ontario , parry sound district areas , north bay , Sudbury, Muskoka  and Haliburton . also some for quebec but appear to be from middle of no where . there fairly old mostly from the 1960's , a couple from the 80's and 1 more recent one from the 90's 


the old ones are good to use for comparison purposes , can spot what properties have been abandoned or no longer exist on newer maps . the old ones are hard to find and usually in bad condition , these ones are actually in really good shape , no writing on them and folded properly


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2018)

Neat!  I love looking at maps.


----------

